# Baratza Sette 270Wi w/ BR burrs for manual brew - good or not? Anyone with experiance



## Pomo dOro (Apr 10, 2019)

Just like in the title: is the Sette 270Wi with the BR burrs indeed any good for manual/pour-over methods?

So I think I know the answer to this one just on gut feeling, but have not had a chance to try myself and can't find anything online about the Sette 270Wi for manual brews specifically - most if not all reviews/comparisons/tests are for espresso grinds, with at most a quick mention along the line "its fine for manual too".

Am looking for a new grinder for morning drip brews, and the weight system in the 270Wi is a big draw, as would really like to be able to skip the weighting etc of coffee, and it would mean that the wife would be able to start the brew also









Anyway if anyone has actual experience with the 270Wi with the BR burrs for manual method I would greatly appreciate any feedback.

Thank you in advance


----------

